
DIY Silicone Mask - tsharkey
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kFReyMRgINXmWhe-TOc3-BWsSpjAEdgW/view
======
tsharkey
Files and detailed instructions can be found here:

[https://github.com/WeibelLab/SiliconeHalfMask/wiki](https://github.com/WeibelLab/SiliconeHalfMask/wiki)

